# Spiral ham dinner



## Sonya (Dec 9, 2011)

What do you all serve with your ham dinner for Christmas..other than scallop potatoes or potatoe salad? What about desserts?


----------



## Reble (Dec 9, 2011)

Sonya said:


> What do you all serve with your ham dinner for Christmas..other than scallop potatoes or potatoe salad? What about desserts?


Cherry Cheesecake we love.

Stove top stuffing is OK too..


----------



## chandab (Dec 9, 2011)

We don't have it, but the green bean casserole you see advertised during the holidays. Crescent rolls. Apple pie or apple crisp, something about pork and apples. Yum!


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 10, 2011)

I like homemade applesauce with ham. Asparagus would be a nice side dish too. For a desert, you could buy a Christmas cake from Sam's Club. Their cakes are good and they make some really pretty, festive ones.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 10, 2011)

A baked bean side dish would be wonderful with ham! Here's a good one (not exactly low calorie, but yummy)!

6 slices bacon

1 cup chopped onion

1 clove garlic, minced

1 can pinto beans

1 can great white beans

1 can baked beans

1 can red kidney beans

1can garbanzo beans

3/4 cup ketchup

1/2 cup molasses

1/4 cup packed brown sugar

2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce

1 tablespoon yellow mustard

1/2 teaspoon pepper

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Place bacon in a large, deep skillet. Cook over medium high heat until evenly brown. Drain, reserving 2 tablespoons of drippings, crumble and set aside in a large bowl. Cook the onion and garlic in the reserved drippings until onion is tender; drain excess grease and transfer to the bowl with the bacon. Add pinto beans, northern beans, baked beans, kidney beans and garbanzo beans to the bacon and onions. Stir in ketchup, molasses, brown sugar, Worcestershire sauce, mustard and black pepper. Mix well and transfer to a 9x12 inch casserole dish. Cover and bake in preheated oven for 1 hour.


----------



## Charley (Dec 10, 2011)

I agree with apples being a perfect side dish choice. Here is a recipe for Cracker Barrels Fried Apples Copy Cat. Quick and easy!


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2011)

Yum!!!

How about green beans, mac & cheese, sweet potato casserole? I could go for that right now






Dessert, maybe éclair cake: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/eclair-cake/detail.aspx


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 10, 2011)

OMG!!! I knew I should not have looked at this at 8 in the morning! Now my tummy is growling!!! Some type of cheesy potatos! Stoffers makes one that only comes out around this time and it was wonderful! I can't for the life of me remember what it was called but gosh it was good! I remember it was a red box saying holiday edition! LOL! Good stuff, super easy!!


----------



## Sonya (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions so far...keep them coming please. I want to do something alittle different (but easy) this year.....I am sick of the traditional stuff... (scallop potatoes, green bean casserole, etc)...I like the asparagus idea, (hope I can find fresh) and the bean recipe sounds great but alittle more time than what I want to invest (I have to work Christmas day til 3). We dont like yams. Fried apples recipe..I just might do..eclaire cake sounds good too and the cheesecake. I suck at homemade mac n cheese..anyone have a crockpot recipe for that? Those potatoes sound good Leia and I like the fact they are easy. Any other ideas that arent the traditional?


----------



## Valerie (Dec 10, 2011)

One of my sisters makes asparagus with a little parmesan cheese on top.....very, very yummy!


----------



## alongman (Dec 11, 2011)

My mom makes the BEST slow-cooker cheese and vegetable dish:

2 frozen bags veggies (carrot, broccoli and cauliflower mix is what she uses)

1 package cream cheese

1 small jar Cheez-Whiz or cheese spread

1 can of Cream of ________ soup

Throw it all in the slow-cooker and let it cook for a few hours. About an hour before serving, she puts in a large chunk (that's the exact amount) of Velveeta cheese. Salt and pepper to taste.

I eat it as much as she'll make it...

The other one that is really good is this SUPER easy corn and macaroni dish:

2 (16 oz.) cans of corn including liquid

1/3 c. water

1 c. uncooked macaroni

1 stick melted butter

1 c. Velveeta cheese, cubed or American

2 tsp. chopped onion

Throw it all together and bake at 350 for 30 minutes. We made this in our tack stall at the AMHR Nationals in our slow-cooker too (took about 3 hours).


----------



## Sonya (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Adam, both of those sound yummy. I think the second one is going on the menu for Christmas....the macaronni does not need to be cooked and can go right in the crockpot?


----------



## alongman (Dec 11, 2011)

Sonya said:


> Thanks Adam, both of those sound yummy. I think the second one is going on the menu for Christmas....the macaronni does not need to be cooked and can go right in the crockpot?


Yep, dump it in. No "cooking" involved.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 11, 2011)

Home made macaroni and cheese... I put a buttered bread crumb topping on top and toast it a bit.. let me know if you want a recipe. I also do the green bean casserole but double the crunchy onions. I get the big can, put half in the beans to bake and half on the top and bake the last 10 minutes yum.

Dessert.. I make an easy fancy tasting coffee cake,,, I can write out recipe for that too if you want it.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 11, 2011)

Shorthorsemom please share the mac and cheese recipe when you get a chance, Jill already shared one in another thread but I need two, thats how terrible I am at mac and cheeae, thanks in advance.


----------



## bonloubri (Dec 12, 2011)

Shorthorsemom Please share the coffee cake recipe. I am all for anything easy.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's a recipe my mother used to make(not sure where she got it?)...but it is GREAT w/ ham, and IMO, an excellent 'substitute' for potato side dishes! Its 'roots' are both Southern and Southwestern(sort of like my own!!)

"GRITS"

1 C. instant grits, cooked

1 C. extra sharp cheese, grated

1/2 stick margarine

@ 1 t. Tabasco

2 well-beaten eggs

1 4 oz. can chopped green chiles

salt and pepper to taste

Combine and bake, uncovered, at 350 degrees for one hour.

Above recipe exactly as written by my mom. I always make this as a 'one-pot' dish by using a large, deep(2 1/2 qt.) Corningware cassarole that I've had for 45 years! Cook the grits in it to begin with(if you've never cooked grits, be aware that they must be watched, stirred constantly, not overcooked. I use Quaker "Quick Grits"...then add and mix in each add'n. ingredient, pop it in the oven. Easily enough for 8-10;leftovers reheat beautifully, almost tastes 'even better' as such!

Margo, in cold, SNOWY southern Santa Fe County, NM


----------



## Davie (Dec 12, 2011)

I tried a new receipe last night and loved it, of course I like brussle sprouts.

Pan Roasted Burussel Sprouts with Bacon

Crisp up 3 slicess of thick bacon in a large frying pan. Reduce heat on skillet to just below Medium and into the bacon dripping add 2 tablespoons of butter. Add 1 medium chopped onion and cook until just golden brown. Add 1 pound of brussel sprouts (cut in half if needed to make consistent sizes. Stir ocassionally to keep from burning. Let cook about 20 minutes or until tender. Salt and pepper to taste. I also like a little acidity with my green veggies so I added about a 1/2 teaspoon of lemon juice just as I was serving.

Did not have any left. I served with Cornish Hens and a salad for dinner last night.


----------



## Katiean (Dec 12, 2011)

Candied yams, Baked yams, Peas and pearl onions in cream sauce, Fruit Salad....Thats all I can think of for now.Oh and for derert, pumpkin pie, Apple pie...


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 12, 2011)

bonloubri said:


> Shorthorsemom Please share the coffee cake recipe. I am all for anything easy.


Coffee Cake recipe.... Struesel- Mix together 3/4 cups flour with 3/4 cup of brown sugar (packed brown sugar volume) and 3 teaspoons of cinnamon...in a bowl. Melt in microwave 3 tablespoons of butter or margarine. pour on struesel mixture and mix with a fork. The flour and sugar mixture will make little balls, that is ok. set aside.

Mix 1 box of yellow cake mix with 1 pack of vanilla instant pudding. Add 2 tablespoons of canola oil and 1 1/3 cups of water and two large eggs. Beat 2 minutes with mixer. Spread half of the cake mix in a 13x9x2 inch pan that is sprayed lightly with non stick cooking spray. Sprinkle 2/3 of the struesel mixture over the cake mix. Add the rest of the cake mix on top and then sprinkle the remaining struesel mixture over the top. Bake at 375. Can take as little as 25 minutes and as long as 45 minutes to bake so check early. I test for springback of the cake. It will be lightly browned.

Cool the cake. For the finish of the cake... I also take 3/4 cup of confectioners sugar and aprox.1 tablespoon of milk and stir together for a white icing that I drizzle all over the top of the cooled cake.

People come back for seconds and thirds and I have never brought any back home that I have taken to parties, this cake is moist and terrific and a hit where ever I take it.



Best wishes


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 12, 2011)

Sonya said:


> Shorthorsemom please share the mac and cheese recipe when you get a chance, Jill already shared one in another thread but I need two, thats how terrible I am at mac and cheeae, thanks in advance.


I make a white sause. I melt 3 T of butter, and stir in 3 T flour, 1/2 tsp of salt and 2 tsp of dry mustard powder. When bubbly (it gets that way quick) I slowly stir in 3 cups of milk. Stir until milk is steaming and then add about 3 cups of cheese. I vary my cheese depending on what I have. Most often I use the mexican blended shredded cheese, but sometimes I make my own blend of sharp cheddar, mild cheddar and monerey jack. When cheese is melted remove from heat. Do not take your eyes off this mixture and stir constantly or it will boil over like lava over your stove...






I boil my noodles, drain but do not rinse. I use any type of noodle.. bows, elbows, wheels, any type. I don't boil the noodles until they are gushy, just until they start to cook... I boil about 3 cups of pasta. Put noodles in casserole, add cheese mixture and stir. You can add more milk at this point of you need to, make sure the cheese sause completely covers the noodles. Bake at 375 covered with foil until bubbly. On the stove I separately make my topping. Melt 3-4 tablespoons of butter in a sauce pan and break up chunks of any type of bread into the butter. About three slices should do it.. stir bread and butter over heat until the butter coats all the bread crumbs. Take foil off of the mac and cheese. Add some more shredded cheese on top of casserole and the bread crumbs and continue to bake without the foil on top until the bread crumbs are toasty and the cheese is melted.

Not your low fat mac and cheese, but it is delicious. I get requests to bring it to holiday suppers. The secret is in the home made breadcrumb topping.. Tastes like grilled cheese on top.





Pardon me in advance... I am estimating some of the measurements, I just wing it a bit on this one, have been making this for 40 years give or take... But you can adjust... more cheese if you need it, , more milk is ok... you can adjust... the secret ingredients are the dry mustard and the bread crumb topping and the extra sprinkle of cheese over the top.


----------



## bonloubri (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Shorthorsemom

That sounds good. I'll be trying it.


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2013)

That sounds really good! Do you drain the pineapple?


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks, Diane!!! I bought a second spiral ham after the Holidays and froze it in portions. I will be fixing your recipe for sure


----------

